# spaqlted magnolia wood gloat



## woodchip (Jan 26, 2010)

This is some Magnolia that was cut down from our church property some time ago. I have been waiting over a year and half for this wood to get some good spalt in it. I opened up one of the small pieces to see how the progress was going and i'm pleasently surprised.


----------



## KingBentley (Jan 26, 2010)

Now I have to ask..What is spalt?


----------



## woodchip (Jan 26, 2010)

It's basically a fungas that has started the decay process in wood. Primarily more visible in lighter colored woods such as maple.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice stuff. I made a pen for my Dr. out of Spalted Magnolia. and only lost 2 fingers in the process, but the pen turned out great!!


----------



## woodchip (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah, i remember it was a very expensive pen that you made. but nice indeed.


----------



## Longfellow (Jan 26, 2010)

I have piles of woods laying around getting spalted. The Florida heat and humidity sure does help. This is some grapefruit wood after 9 months  in one of the piles


----------



## Ligget (Jan 26, 2010)

That Magnolia is looking cool, spalting on blanks can make awesome pen barrels!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 26, 2010)

woodchip said:


> yeah, i remember it was a very expensive pen that you made. but nice indeed.



Stupidity is it's own reward!


----------

